# The Megapixel Myth...



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Interesting read...

The Megapixel Myth


----------



## hag789 (Aug 18, 2011)

there was some very neat information in that article! Thanks for the info!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A good and interesting read and very relevant for most shots, however it depends on what the pics are to be used for - If they're to be Photoshopped, then the more pixels the better, you need to be able to zoom right in for edge-blending, cloning or whatever.

For general 'Snap-'n'-Print' though, then the author's spot on.


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Very true


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

If you blow them up, do tiny editing, or do ANY CGI, more Mp the better. For my CGI textures I commonly download textures that are 16,000+ pixels. My 14mp camera will only do 1/3 that (roughly).

Do agree, though. For "general purpose" my old 3.2Mp still takes perfectly acceptable photos. Most of the time it's just hype that the everyday user has no need of. But, then, lots of things like that in the electronic world.


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

i got a laugh at the categories of photographers. i think i fit into most of them :grin:


----------

